# Willow Bark Dosage



## Jax08

does anyone know the dosage per pound? 

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl

http://www.naturalalternativeremedy.com/white-willow-bark-for-dogs/


Dogs: Natural pain killer, joint pain
White Willow Bark, is similar to aspirin but not as hard on the stomach, just the same, it should still be given only with food. Look for this at health food stores. The dose is 50 mg (standardized to 15% salicin) dogs under 25 lbs. would get 1/2 a tablet, for dogs weighing 25-50 pounds give one tablet, two times a day with meals.


----------



## Jax08

I read both of those, and more, and neither have the answer.


----------



## Jax08

Anyone with knowledge???


----------

